# Where to Hunt Small Game Near Grand Forks, ND



## WJ_Cody (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey All,

I'm new to the forums and new to ND (moved here from Southern California to attend school), and I just got my hunting license and I'm ready to get out there and bag some rabbits and squirrels. I missed the deer lottery, so I'll have to wait on that.

Anyone know of a good place to hunt small game near Grand Forks? It seems that public land is relatively scarce, and I haven't seen a lot of good rabbit country... I don't expect anyone to give up their honey holes, but I'd appreciate any tips or tricks from the locals. Cheers!


----------



## michael.bryant (Sep 29, 2010)

Good question and Im glad to hear about a new hunter trying to venture outdoors in ND. We have a world class hunting state; you just need to be selective. First, the PLOTS map would be my number on resource. http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/private-land-o ... tsmen/maps This map shows all public lands, specifically WPAs, WMAs, PLOTS, school land etc.

WPA Waterfowl Production Areas in GREEN are great cover for rabbit hunting at times. WMA Wildlife Management Areas in RED can be even better upland cover. PLOTS Private Land Open To Sportsman in YELLOW have good potential but they can come in or out of the program each year so good cover is harder to predict but they are each worth visiting to determine for your self. Then School Land in BLUE is commonly grazing land for cattle which will typically have short grass but the woody cover can be great.

Grand Forks is on PLOTS map# 39 and then use map# 38 as well for north of GF. There are many identified public lands within a 30 minute drive of GF. I would plan a trip to a WMA north west of GF as the destination. If you cannot scare up any furbearers at a WMA, you then stop by each yellow PLOTS land on the way back to town.

Good luck!


----------

